# buying a cat tree, need help!



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

So I've narrowed it down to 6 trees (from 12 last night) and now need help. I like some of the "Cozy cat furniture" ones but I can't find reviews on them so I'm sorta wary of them. I can find reviews on all the others. So basically I want something that really lets them climb and has perches that look like they will fit on. This is less of a sleep on cat tree and more of a play on cat tree (I hope!) so what do you all like? I want them to be able to climb on it, scratch on it and have perches for rest and play fighting since they love to do that on the one they have now.

#1: http://www.armarkat.com/b6802.htm
reviews: http://www.amazon.com/review/product...owViewpoints=1

#2: http://www.armarkat.com/a6202.htm
reviews: http://www.amazon.com/review/product...owViewpoints=1

#3: http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_tre ... ttree.html

#4: http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/catgyms ... t_gym.html

#5: http://www.overstock.com/Gifts-Flowers/ ... oduct.html? 
reviews: http://www.overstock.com/Gifts-Flowers/ ... ustreviews

#6: http://www.armarkat.com/a7202.htm
reviews: http://www.amazon.com/review/product...owViewpoints=1


So what do like and most importantly WHY?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

To be fair, I couldn't view anything but 1, 2 & 6 for some reason.

I was stuck between 2 & 6, but I really like 6 better. Why? Cuz it looks like more fun! I like the hammock, the hangie-rope thingie, the danglies, the number of platforms.

And the fact that it has more stuff but is only $24 more? Sweet!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

That's strange, let me see if I can fix it. I think I'm liking 6 a lot too but I have trouble deciding, I like them all!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I have #6 and I believe its Doodlebug who has the same one (we actually got them at the same time too!)

I'm a little partial to that particular one, but also like the 1st one. In my personal opinion if you were going between #1 and #3, I'd go for the Armarkat because they are the same tree just different brands... and you can get the Armarkats very cheap on ebay! I think mine came to $106 after shipping.

I'll admit though, the only reasons I got it were the size (which I LOVE!) and the hammock. The hammock is the only part Skylar refuses to have anything to do with. BUT, I had a few foster kittens in the house for a weekend and one of them just fell in love with it... ended up spending several hours on her back playing until she passed out!

The only downside is that its a little uneven. And just recently (maybe as Skylar has grown ever so slightly?) I notice when she jumps on the third level that sticks out to the side below the big "condo" it wobbles just a little. Not at all enough to make me think it would fall down... just enough to wobble. And that can easily be remedied by putting that side against the wall but I never feel like turning it.

Skylar also spends all of her snoozing time on the very top level. So heigh is a big plus for her! She really doesn't spend much time in the condo part and never plays with the rope... but I've started feeding her inside the condo to keep the dog out of her food and it works really well.

The one other downside that wouldn't be a factor since they are all pretty similar is the height of all the posts. None of them are tall enough for a good tall full body stretch and scratch. But that's pretty much all cat trees. At one point I thought about getting some replacement posts and just adding on, but wasn't sure how stable it would be. So instead I made my own 48" ( think) post that Skylar LOVES! She'll scratch her cardboard scratcher a good bit and halfway scratch a little on her posts, but she really digs into the big one and lately has learned to climb to the top and perch way up high!

I think the next tree I get will be the fleece material, just to try it out. The fabric on the faux fur is fairly thin, but again nothing in a bad way - its never shown signs of wearing thin or in danger of a hole forming. Just not as cushy as it looks. 

So I think I'm going to cast my vote for #6, but also lean toward #1 as well.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

and a big sarcastic "thanks a lot" because now *I* have cat tree fever again! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

#6 struck me, but probably because it is so big..lol. 

I have one cat tree from overstock.com and liked their customer service. 

The tree that I have is a little wobbly, even with being against a wall. I know that my biggest cat, Simba, doesn't seem to like the tree and I think it is because of that. This tree has two high perches which get alot of use, and a condo which some of the kitties really like- others totally ignore it. They do like all the levels of sisal rope to scratch on. It has the fleece covering which is easy to clean, but doesn't seem like it would be very comfortable as you can feel right through to the MDF frame.

I have another cat tree that has multiple semi circular perches and it covered in carpet. The kids LOVE this tree. It is sturdy even after 4 or more years of use. It has uncut tree limbs to hold up the perches which they like to scratch. If I ever buy another cat tree I would buy one like this one.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for all the input guys! I also noticed that there were not many posts on ANY trees that allow a cat to stretch all the way and scratch an that sort of bugged me but then I got over it lol and decided the only one who does that is Willie and so long as no one notices what he's done to the door frame around the stairs he may continue to do it where he likes. I think I'm leaning for 6, I like it. what is the faux fur like exactly...I found it sort of odd that they don't use carpet. Does it just look like fake guard hair fur?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

oh and Osnobunnie, how long have you had the tree?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Skylar's about 11 months old and I got it when she was... I dunno, maybe 4 months? So not too terribly long. She's also a tiny cat (I think her last weight was 6.5lbs?)

Its hard to describe the fur covering. Its pretty thin but like I said not too terribly thin. Its not at all like an animal pelt...just kind of fuzzy I guess. I'm sure if you visit a few pet stores that sell trees and posts they'll have one or two with the fur covering.

Come to think of it, carpet seems like it would be the most comfortable covering because they tend to be thicker. Of course depending on how crafty you are you could always recover it yourself with something super soft and cushy!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

i voted for number 6 simply because it looked to be the best fun for kitties. But I think any kitty would be happy with any of those cat trees.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I voted #1 but I admit I was being biased towards the one I would buy if I were buying it for MY cats! I don't think mine would use the little hammocks or the tubes suspended in midair. And I don't have room for #6!

But #6 looks like fun, too.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm, they all look wonderful.

Some other thoughts, just to throw them in! Wood underneath might be better than press board - just to limit the amount of smelly glue or off-gassing chemicals which your kitties might inhale over the years? 

And see if you can find the actual weight of the trees, to compare between brands. I would guess that the heavier the better for sturdy construction, at least that holds true for the scratching posts at the store. You don't want hollow plastic posts. 

 Fran

P.S. Now I have cat tree fever too! :roll: I have been wanting to get Gracie another something for the living room... She loves her tripod /pedestal thingie in the family room for bird watching. We've got feeders stuck to the windows back there...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup...my kitties are the other proud owner's of the #6 condo. 

It's funny that Jessie mentioned getting condo fever again....ours has been on the back porch since I put the Christmas tree up. It's a 3 season porch and they really liked being out there on sunny days, so I left it out there. But I brought it in today because it's time to open up the porch for the summer and it's too big. I got a bit of a windfall earlier this week....my property taxes went down (can you believe that!!!) and I ended up with an overage on my escrow account, so in addition to my mortgage payment going down $60 a month, they sent me a check for $650. So I decided that I would spend a little of that money on getting the kids a smaller cat tree for the porch, so they can have one out there all the time. 

So back to this particular condo....no one will venture into the hammock or use the rope. Lately Kobi was taking a nap in the 'house' every afternoon. Holly loves the upper perches and Maggie likes the lower levels. The dangly toys that come with it are crappy little pom poms on skinny little elastic strings that Holly chewed off in about 20 seconds. I went and bought some 1/4" elastic and some toys that could easily be tied on. Used a staple gun to attach the elastic to the underside of the board. Holly is usually the one playing with the toys, Maggie does sometimes. 

The faux fur is kind of like that stuff that kids animal Halloween costumes are made of. It cleans off pretty easily.

I like it well enough and would buy another Armarkat one. The cheapest place to get them is eBay. They're sold there by the company.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I voted for #5 only because I bought mine at Overstock and the customer service was awesome !!! The cat condo is great and very soft, my kitties love it (now).


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I like #6 because it has a big condo, a lot of staggered perches, it's tall, and I think Arianwen would love it. :wink: 
rcat


----------

